# Hog hunting in Paulding county



## wareagle228 (Oct 28, 2014)

I there any place to hunt hogs in Paulding County?? Would like to take my son to give it a try. We have been out to Paulding forest to hunt but have not seen any hogs.
Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 28, 2014)

I haven't known there to be much if any


----------



## chrisn1818 (Oct 28, 2014)

Closest place with any numbers is Pine Log. But the hogs up there are equipped with cloaking devices so they can't be seen   As far as Paulding Forest I hear about them around Pumpkin Vine creek on occasion but there are not many if any. They are in Villa Rica though so it's only a matter of time!!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 30, 2014)

chrisn1818 said:


> Closest place with any numbers is Pine Log. But the hogs up there are equipped with cloaking devices so they can't be seen   As far as Paulding Forest I hear about them around Pumpkin Vine creek on occasion but there are not many if any. They are in Villa Rica though so it's only a matter of time!!!!



There was a hog harvest sheet there at the check station last year........with a few signed out.
They are there, but nto very many..........I saw a bunch of rooting there before.
One thing for sure is they are multiplying quicker than anyone is kiling them so lots more to come.


----------



## Johncmi (Nov 1, 2014)

chrisn1818 said:


> Closest place with any numbers is Pine Log. But the hogs up there are equipped with cloaking devices so they can't be seen   As far as Paulding Forest I hear about them around Pumpkin Vine creek on occasion but there are not many if any. They are in Villa Rica though so it's only a matter of time!!!!



Where in Villa Rica?  I live in Winston and have never heard of or seen sign around.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Nov 1, 2014)

There is an older post on here titled Douglas County Hog. He lists several locations where he has seen them. Anywhere near the Chattahoochee River they are there or at the least move through there. Tallapoosa river has them as well. Our lease on the Hooch in Carroll County has them on occasion but they are not there all the time. It is like they just move up and down the river at various times.


----------



## thap74 (Nov 7, 2014)

I have said it once before there is hogs in Paulding and pretty good numbers but just hard to hunt them because of the wma. GOt a bow can put you in the right spot. I dog hunt hogs.


----------



## Johncmi (Nov 8, 2014)

thap74 said:


> I have said it once before there is hogs in Paulding and pretty good numbers but just hard to hunt them because of the wma. GOt a bow can put you in the right spot. I dog hunt hogs.



I do have a bow, PM me


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 3, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone knows if any hogs were checked out on the wma gun hunt right before Thanksgiving.  The area where I had seen some sign last year just hasn't had any this year. Did anyone see any get signed out??


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 3, 2014)

I saw one 150 pounder checked out.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 3, 2014)

I guess that means there are still a few slinking around somewhere then. I would love to get a crack at one. Killing one on Paulding Forest would be quite the accomplishment!!


----------



## week 13 (Dec 10, 2014)

The pigs in Villa Rica are south of 20 on Liberty Rd. I have seen several pictures of pigs on Paulding WMA this year.


----------



## buddylee (Dec 10, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> There was a hog harvest sheet there at the check station last year........with a few signed out.
> They are there, but nto very many..........I saw a bunch of rooting there before.
> One thing for sure is they are multiplying quicker than anyone is kiling them so lots more to come.




Where are hogs multiplying faster than their being killed ? You can't believe everything you hear on tv. Hogs move in and everyone wants to shoot them. Then they wonder why they can't find any to shoot.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 11, 2014)

Squirrel hunting yesterday and walked a few miles. No pig sign but plenty of squirrels!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 17, 2014)

buddylee said:


> Where are hogs multiplying faster than their being killed ? You can't believe everything you hear on tv. Hogs move in and everyone wants to shoot them. Then they wonder why they can't find any to shoot.



honestly, I'd say about everywhere.........Just recently at Pinelog they had a Hunt and only 3 Pigs were killed.

I really think they are having babies faster than we are killing them.......and NO, they aint getting no easier they are getting smarter


----------



## Slugslinger (Dec 18, 2014)

Hogs are very smart animals.  Wherever they've had hunting pressure and survived, they get tougher to find.  At Pinelog, they feel hunting pressure they disappear, but I found plenty of sign this year.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 18, 2014)

Slugslinger said:


> Hogs are very smart animals.  Wherever they've had hunting pressure and survived, they get tougher to find.  At Pinelog, they feel hunting pressure they disappear, but I found plenty of sign this year.



ME TOO!!  
Then again, I ALWAYS do
They are like a Bunch of GHOSTS! Tougher than finding Bigfoot


----------

